# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي > منتدى الاذكار اليومية >  >  دعاء

## المميزة

*هذا دُعاء رواه السّيّد أيضاً في الاقبال، ويظهر من تِلك الرّوايةانّ هذا الدعاء هو أجمع الدَّعوات ويصلح لان يدعى به في كل الاوقات .الرابع : قالَ الشيخ أيضاً: يستحبّ اَنْ يدعو بهذا الّدعاء في كلّ يَوْم من رجب*

*اَللّـهُمَّ يا ذَا الْمِنَنِ السّابِغَةِ، وَالاْلاءِ الْوازِعَةِ،**والرَّحْمَةِ الْواسِعَةِ، وَالْقُدْرَةِ الْجامِعَةِ، وَالنِّعَمِ الْجَسْيمَةِ،**وَالْمَواهِبِ الْعَظيمَةِ، وَالاَْيادِي الْجَميلَةِ، والْعَطايَا الْجَزيلَةِ، يا**مَنْ لا يُنْعَتُ بِتَمْثيل، وَلا يُمَثَّلُ بِنَظير، وَلا يُغْلَبُ بِظَهير، يا**مَنْ خَلَقَ فَرَزَقَ وَأَلْهَمَ فَاَنْطَقَ، وَابْتَدَعَ فَشَرَعَ، وَعَلا**فَارْتَفَعَ، وَقَدَّرَ فَاَحْسَنَ، وَصَوَّرَ فَاَتْقَنَ، وَاحْتَجَّ فَاَبْلَغَ،**وَاَنْعَمَ فَاَسْبَغَ، وَاَعْطى فَاَجْزَلَ، وَمَنَحَ فَاَفْضَلَ، يا مَنْ سَما**فِي الْعِزِّ فَفاتَ نَواظِرَ الاْبْصارِ، وَدَنا فِي الُّلطْفِ فَجازَ هَواجِسَ**الاَْفْكارِ، يا مَنْ تَوَحَّدَ باِلْمُلكِ فَلا نِدَّ لَهُ في مَلَكُوتِ**سُلْطانِهِ**،**وَتفَرَّدَ بِالاْلاء وَالْكِبرِياءِ فَلا ضِدَّ لَهُ في**جَبَرُوتِ شَانِهِ، يا مَنْ حارَتْ في كِبْرِياءِ هَيْبَتِهِ دَقائِقُ لَطائِفِ**الاَْوْهامِ، وَانْحَسَرَتْ دُونَ اِدْراكِ عَظَمَتِهِ خَطائِفُ اَبْصارِ**الاَْنامِ، يا مَنْ عَنَتِ الْوُجُوهُ لِهَيْبَتِهِ، وَخَضَعَتِ الرِّقابُ**لِعَظَمَتِهِ، وَوجِلَتِ الْقُلُوبُ مِنْ خيفَتِهِ، اَساَلُكَ بِهذِهِ الْمِدْحَةِ**الَّتي لا تَنْبَغي إِلاّ لَكَ، وَبِما وَأَيْتَ بِهِ عَلى نَفْسِكَ لِداعيكَ مِنَ**الْمُؤْمِنينَ، وَبِما ضَمِنْتَ الاِجابَةَ فيهِ عَلى نَفْسِكَ لِلدّاعينَ، يا**اَسْمَعَ السّامِعينَ، وَابْصَرَ النّاظِرينَ، وَاَسْرَعَ الْحاسِبينَ، يا ذَا**الْقُوَّةِ الْمتينُ، صَلِّ عَلى مُحَمَّد خاتَمِ النَّبِيّينَ، وَعَلى اَهْلِ**بَيْتِهِ، وَاقْسِمْ لي في شَهْرِنا هذا خَيْرَ ما قَسَمْتَ، وَاحْتِمْ لي في**قَضائِكَ خَيْرَ ما حَتَمْتَ، وَاخْتِمْ لي بِالسَّعادَةِ فيمَنْ خَتَمْتَ**،**وَاحْيِني ما اَحْيَيْتَني مَوْفُوراً، وَاَمِتْني مَسْرُوراً وَمَغْفُوراً،**وَتوَلَّ اَنْتَ نَجاتي مِنْ مُساءَلَةِ الْبَرْزَخِ، وَادْرَأْ عَنّي مُنْكَراً**وَنَكيراً، وَاَرِ عَيْني مُبَشِّراً وَبَشيراً، وَاجْعَلْ لي اِلى رِضْوانِكَ**وَجِنانِكَ مَصيراً، وَعَيْشاً قَريراً، وَمُلْكاً كَبيْراً، وَصَلِّ عَلى مُحَمَّد**وَآلِهِ كَثيراً** .*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

> *هذا دُعاء رواه السّيّد أيضاً في الاقبال، ويظهر من تِلك الرّوايةانّ هذا الدعاء هو أجمع الدَّعوات ويصلح لان يدعى به في كل الاوقات .الرابع : قالَ الشيخ أيضاً: يستحبّ اَنْ يدعو بهذا الّدعاء في كلّ يَوْم من رجب*
> 
> 
> *اَللّـهُمَّ يا ذَا الْمِنَنِ السّابِغَةِ، وَالاْلاءِ الْوازِعَةِ،**والرَّحْمَةِ الْواسِعَةِ، وَالْقُدْرَةِ الْجامِعَةِ، وَالنِّعَمِ الْجَسْيمَةِ،**وَالْمَواهِبِ الْعَظيمَةِ، وَالاَْيادِي الْجَميلَةِ، والْعَطايَا الْجَزيلَةِ، يا**مَنْ لا يُنْعَتُ بِتَمْثيل، وَلا يُمَثَّلُ بِنَظير، وَلا يُغْلَبُ بِظَهير، يا**مَنْ خَلَقَ فَرَزَقَ وَأَلْهَمَ فَاَنْطَقَ، وَابْتَدَعَ فَشَرَعَ، وَعَلا**فَارْتَفَعَ، وَقَدَّرَ فَاَحْسَنَ، وَصَوَّرَ فَاَتْقَنَ، وَاحْتَجَّ فَاَبْلَغَ،**وَاَنْعَمَ فَاَسْبَغَ، وَاَعْطى فَاَجْزَلَ، وَمَنَحَ فَاَفْضَلَ، يا مَنْ سَما**فِي الْعِزِّ فَفاتَ نَواظِرَ الاْبْصارِ، وَدَنا فِي الُّلطْفِ فَجازَ هَواجِسَ**الاَْفْكارِ، يا مَنْ تَوَحَّدَ باِلْمُلكِ فَلا نِدَّ لَهُ في مَلَكُوتِ**سُلْطانِهِ**،**وَتفَرَّدَ بِالاْلاء وَالْكِبرِياءِ فَلا ضِدَّ لَهُ في**جَبَرُوتِ شَانِهِ، يا مَنْ حارَتْ في كِبْرِياءِ هَيْبَتِهِ دَقائِقُ لَطائِفِ**الاَْوْهامِ، وَانْحَسَرَتْ دُونَ اِدْراكِ عَظَمَتِهِ خَطائِفُ اَبْصارِ**الاَْنامِ، يا مَنْ عَنَتِ الْوُجُوهُ لِهَيْبَتِهِ، وَخَضَعَتِ الرِّقابُ**لِعَظَمَتِهِ، وَوجِلَتِ الْقُلُوبُ مِنْ خيفَتِهِ، اَساَلُكَ بِهذِهِ الْمِدْحَةِ**الَّتي لا تَنْبَغي إِلاّ لَكَ، وَبِما وَأَيْتَ بِهِ عَلى نَفْسِكَ لِداعيكَ مِنَ**الْمُؤْمِنينَ، وَبِما ضَمِنْتَ الاِجابَةَ فيهِ عَلى نَفْسِكَ لِلدّاعينَ، يا**اَسْمَعَ السّامِعينَ، وَابْصَرَ النّاظِرينَ، وَاَسْرَعَ الْحاسِبينَ، يا ذَا**الْقُوَّةِ الْمتينُ، صَلِّ عَلى مُحَمَّد خاتَمِ النَّبِيّينَ، وَعَلى اَهْلِ**بَيْتِهِ، وَاقْسِمْ لي في شَهْرِنا هذا خَيْرَ ما قَسَمْتَ، وَاحْتِمْ لي في**قَضائِكَ خَيْرَ ما حَتَمْتَ، وَاخْتِمْ لي بِالسَّعادَةِ فيمَنْ خَتَمْتَ**،**وَاحْيِني ما اَحْيَيْتَني مَوْفُوراً، وَاَمِتْني مَسْرُوراً وَمَغْفُوراً،**وَتوَلَّ اَنْتَ نَجاتي مِنْ مُساءَلَةِ الْبَرْزَخِ، وَادْرَأْ عَنّي مُنْكَراً**وَنَكيراً، وَاَرِ عَيْني مُبَشِّراً وَبَشيراً، وَاجْعَلْ لي اِلى رِضْوانِكَ**وَجِنانِكَ مَصيراً، وَعَيْشاً قَريراً، وَمُلْكاً كَبيْراً، وَصَلِّ عَلى مُحَمَّد**وَآلِهِ كَثيراً** .*



 احسنتم
وفقتم 
اللهم اكتبنا من التالين لهذا الدعاء وتقبله منا يارب

----------


## ام الحلوين

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 


اَللّـهُمَّ يا ذَا الْمِنَنِ السّابِغَةِ، وَالاْلاءِ الْوازِعَةِ،*والرَّحْمَةِ الْواسِعَةِ، وَالْقُدْرَةِ الْجامِعَةِ، وَالنِّعَمِ الْجَسْيمَةِ،**وَالْمَواهِبِ الْعَظيمَةِ، وَالاَْيادِي الْجَميلَةِ، والْعَطايَا الْجَزيلَةِ، يا**مَنْ لا يُنْعَتُ بِتَمْثيل، وَلا يُمَثَّلُ بِنَظير، وَلا يُغْلَبُ بِظَهير، يا**مَنْ خَلَقَ فَرَزَقَ وَأَلْهَمَ فَاَنْطَقَ، وَابْتَدَعَ فَشَرَعَ، وَعَلا**فَارْتَفَعَ، وَقَدَّرَ فَاَحْسَنَ، وَصَوَّرَ فَاَتْقَنَ، وَاحْتَجَّ فَاَبْلَغَ،**وَاَنْعَمَ فَاَسْبَغَ، وَاَعْطى فَاَجْزَلَ، وَمَنَحَ فَاَفْضَلَ، يا مَنْ سَما**فِي الْعِزِّ فَفاتَ نَواظِرَ الاْبْصارِ، وَدَنا فِي الُّلطْفِ فَجازَ هَواجِسَ**الاَْفْكارِ، يا مَنْ تَوَحَّدَ باِلْمُلكِ فَلا نِدَّ لَهُ في مَلَكُوتِ**سُلْطانِهِ**،**وَتفَرَّدَ بِالاْلاء وَالْكِبرِياءِ فَلا ضِدَّ لَهُ في**جَبَرُوتِ شَانِهِ، يا مَنْ حارَتْ في كِبْرِياءِ هَيْبَتِهِ دَقائِقُ لَطائِفِ**الاَْوْهامِ، وَانْحَسَرَتْ دُونَ اِدْراكِ عَظَمَتِهِ خَطائِفُ اَبْصارِ**الاَْنامِ، يا مَنْ عَنَتِ الْوُجُوهُ لِهَيْبَتِهِ، وَخَضَعَتِ الرِّقابُ**لِعَظَمَتِهِ، وَوجِلَتِ الْقُلُوبُ مِنْ خيفَتِهِ، اَساَلُكَ بِهذِهِ الْمِدْحَةِ**الَّتي لا تَنْبَغي إِلاّ لَكَ، وَبِما وَأَيْتَ بِهِ عَلى نَفْسِكَ لِداعيكَ مِنَ**الْمُؤْمِنينَ، وَبِما ضَمِنْتَ الاِجابَةَ فيهِ عَلى نَفْسِكَ لِلدّاعينَ، يا**اَسْمَعَ السّامِعينَ، وَابْصَرَ النّاظِرينَ، وَاَسْرَعَ الْحاسِبينَ، يا ذَا**الْقُوَّةِ الْمتينُ، صَلِّ عَلى مُحَمَّد خاتَمِ النَّبِيّينَ، وَعَلى اَهْلِ**بَيْتِهِ، وَاقْسِمْ لي في شَهْرِنا هذا خَيْرَ ما قَسَمْتَ، وَاحْتِمْ لي في**قَضائِكَ خَيْرَ ما حَتَمْتَ، وَاخْتِمْ لي بِالسَّعادَةِ فيمَنْ خَتَمْتَ**،**وَاحْيِني ما اَحْيَيْتَني مَوْفُوراً، وَاَمِتْني مَسْرُوراً وَمَغْفُوراً،**وَتوَلَّ اَنْتَ نَجاتي مِنْ مُساءَلَةِ الْبَرْزَخِ، وَادْرَأْ عَنّي مُنْكَراً**وَنَكيراً، وَاَرِ عَيْني مُبَشِّراً وَبَشيراً، وَاجْعَلْ لي اِلى رِضْوانِكَ**وَجِنانِكَ مَصيراً، وَعَيْشاً قَريراً، وَمُلْكاً كَبيْراً، وَصَلِّ عَلى مُحَمَّد**وَآلِهِ كَثيراً** .*


*سلمت يمناش اخيه* 


*والله يعطيش الف عافيه* 

*ورحم الله والديش*

----------


## المميزة

يسلموو ع المرور منورين

----------

